# Things are spiraling out of control!



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

So i think this month i have completely lost control and purchased far too many things.. Then again im pretty sure i havent 8). So much so that i have now decided to convert my shed into my detailing storeroom and have commenced work on it today to finish tomorrow!!


















































Shed in Progress


































Hopefully be able to get it finished tomorrow!!

BTW i honestly didnt buy the last of the hoses/sprayers in manchester.. Honestly ........


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

BTW Stanley 18Inch Tote Toolbags. Absolutely Perfect for detailing stuff!! £19 in B&Q. Im definately buying a third for the rest of my gear!
http://www.diy.com/nav/fix/tool-storage-workbenches/tool-bags/tool_bags/Stanley-18in-Tool-Tote-Bag-12227502?skuId=12758208
Well there £20 if you dont have a tradepoint card!!


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Just looking at the pics they are blurry as hell =( Sorry for bad pics!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice stash.....this story does seem oh so familiar


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Right, a few things. 

1) You *******, it was you that bought all the hose pipe at halfords  

2) O M G - I would be living in that shed if the misses seen all that in her kitchen. :doublesho

3) It all looks used so you are at least using the stuff you buy, as apposed to just collecting.

4) The pressure on your boiler looks a bit low, cant really tell from the photo.

:car: :detailer:


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lol! Thats some amount of stuff! So you just bought a few things?
I would be dead if the missus seen all of that, especially if i had it all in the kitchen lol! 
Luckily for me my wife does not go into the garage 

Looking forward to the finishing pics of your shed!


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

kybert said:


> Right, a few things.
> 
> 1) You *******, it was you that bought all the hose pipe at halfords
> 
> ...


1) No honestly i only bought.. 1.. maybe 2.. Ok actually 3. But in my defence 1 was for my dad :tumbleweed:

2) She understands that i cant put it in there tonight as the wet paint on the floor. So im safe with that!! Although i think if i hadnt of started on the shed i would of probably been in there tonight !!

3) Ye im constantly using stuff. I look after a fleet of 9 funeral cars at work as well. So always trying out new stuff :thumb: and going through stuff like there is no tomorrow!! Well shampoos/pre wash etc.

4) Boiler is absolutely 
Once ive stopped buying my gear ill think about buying another one. or maybe ill just put a fire in and spend the difference on more gear.. Hmmmm


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

rkelly113 said:


> Lol! Thats some amount of stuff! So you just bought a few things?
> I would be dead if the missus seen all of that, especially if i had it all in the kitchen lol!
> Luckily for me my wife does not go into the garage
> 
> Looking forward to the finishing pics of your shed!


Yes just a few... Things.. Sorry i meant a few orders. the amount in each order is a completely different matter all together. 1 i wont be sharing with the missus anytime soon


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Smashing collection of detailing gear you got there squire :thumb:


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is an impressive collection.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Some one has been busy,great collection.


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

will be once ive added some more swissvax =D


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow and my mrs thought I was bad..lol hope you have all your stuff recorded on an inventory and the shed insured! just incase some to**ers try there luck. There must be quite a few ££ there.


----------



## sant (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice collection do you use shinearama in altrincham to purchase your products?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Join the clubSJ.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

kybert said:


> Right, a few things.
> 
> 1) You *******, it was you that bought all the hose pipe at halfords


That's what I was going to say! 3 hoses and two showers/sprayers? Ha ha 
Do u run a business??


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

sant said:


> Nice collection do you use shinearama in altrincham to purchase your products?


Used to!! And did my training with phil.


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Wow and my mrs thought I was bad..lol hope you have all your stuff recorded on an inventory and the shed insured! just incase some to**ers try there luck. There must be quite a few ££ there.


My shed is completely reinforced with 2 layers of 22mm marine ply + the outer claddings. Door and frame are reinforced with steel. lock has iron box round it. Windows have bars on outside and inside. Oh and ive got 2 big dogs running freely around the yard:thumb:. Apart from that yes its insured


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

WannaBd said:


> That's what I was going to say! 3 hoses and two showers/sprayers? Ha ha
> Do u run a business??


What can I say I like a bargain! I work full time in the funeral business and im incharge of 9 funeral vehicles that are detailed alot!! and I also recently set up a part time detailing/valeting business evenings and weekends! As I absolutely love detailing and am seriously obsessed with it and got some very good feedback from the vehicles I have done over the past couple of years so thought why not!!!


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Shed finished!!!! Pics inc!


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok so just came in from finishing the shed! I used only what i had in the garden nd shed already didnt wanna spend anymore money else i would prob be dead ^^. First as i mentioned here are my detailing equipment bodyguards =D










My Garden, Shed on right of pic!! Kids one side, me the other =D Will eventually be building a garage in the bottom left of the picture but untill then ill have to do with the shed!!! =)










And Now for The inside!! Excuse all the pics just couldnt get 1 pic to show it all so had to do it in sections!!


















































































































So there ya have it!! Im not entirely happy with how the pads are stored so if anyone has any idea to store them please let me know!! Thanks =))


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Garden is now finished btw couldnt find a recent picture ^^


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Get some plastic storage boxes for them with the clip on lids!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice work on the shed
And all that in a month!
Even a paint detective I see as well lol


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

shudaman said:


> Nice work on the shed
> And all that in a month!
> Even a paint detective I see as well lol


Well a little over a month!! Nice work on your garage btw!! Was reading through the Thread a few nights ago! Might have to hit you up for a few ideas when i eventually get round to building mine!!


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

That's awesome! I hope to be like that 1 day


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

focustjohn said:


> That's awesome! I hope to be like that 1 day


You dont!! get out whilst you can!! it will take over your life!! haha.:lol:

:driver: :detailer:  :buffer: :thumb: :driver: :detailer:  :buffer:

Your life as it will become!!!


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

You've just given me some great ideas of how to store all the stuff i've got coming.. I think a trip to B&Q is in order tomorrow!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

ells_924 said:


> Get some plastic storage boxes for them with the clip on lids!


These are the ones I use from Asdas

http://direct.asda.com/ASDA-Round-Clip-Lid-Food-Storers---3-Pack/001439145,default,pd.html

Ps loving the shed


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

love the security guards.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Cracking effort! Can't wait to get stuck in to doing mine.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I use these to store all my MF's, pads, sponges brushes etc. Keeps everything away from dust/dirt and they are as little as £12.99 for a 4 drawer unit from Poundstretcher.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-3-O...295133?pt=UK_Storage&var=&hash=item460f97761d


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Where can i get some of those C/L shaped wall brackets to put the hosepipes on? [__, sort of thing


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Corfate said:


> Where can i get some of those C/L shaped wall brackets to put the hosepipes on? [__, sort of thing


I think they are just normal shelf brackets with the ends bent up, you can get them at DIY stores, pound shops etc.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*That looks to be an average typical members spread of gear after about 4 to 6 months....:lol:*


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I do enjoy a good shed build thread. Where did you get the silver wall hooks from that you've used to hang your spray bottles on and DA/Rotary please?


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Do you clay before using the Axe or after!!










Cracking job fella!


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

VenomUK said:


> I do enjoy a good shed build thread. Where did you get the silver wall hooks from that you've used to hang your spray bottles on and DA/Rotary please?


These?

eBay item number:

151011012120


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Have some of the hooks just like that was garden section of DIY centre a few years back.


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Chris 9-5 said:


> Do you clay before using the Axe or after!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

The things that the hoses are on are indeed normal shelf brackets with the end bent up. The little silver hooks Are from wilko's i think. THey are tool hooks but great for detailing gear =D


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

james_death said:


> *That looks to be an average typical members spread of gear after about 4 to 6 months....:lol:*


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

dstill said:


> I think they are just normal shelf brackets with the ends bent up, you can get them at DIY stores, pound shops etc.


Ta buddy!



jaxcass said:


> The things that the hoses are on are indeed normal shelf brackets with the end bent up. The little silver hooks Are from wilko's i think. THey are tool hooks but great for detailing gear =D


Thanks, i'll get some ordered


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

The axe is for when he drops the clay on the floor lol


----------



## Bluetooner (Feb 28, 2012)

jaxcass said:


> 1) No honestly i only bought.. 1.. maybe 2.. Ok actually 3. But in my defence 1 was for my dad :tumbleweed:
> 
> 2) She understands that i cant put it in there tonight as the wet paint on the floor. So im safe with that!! Although i think if i hadnt of started on the shed i would of probably been in there tonight !!
> 
> ...


9 funeral cars....wow! I look after 5 funeral cars at work and that is a tough enough task. Have managed to convert my workmates to the 2BM and pat drying but it was a struggle
Nice collection by the way:thumb:


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Bluetooner said:


> 9 funeral cars....wow! I look after 5 funeral cars at work and that is a tough enough task. Have managed to convert my workmates to the 2BM and pat drying but it was a struggle
> Nice collection by the way:thumb:


Well i said to them. Either wash with 2BM and pat dry etc.. pre wash.. you know the right way or dont wash it and ill do it myself =) Managed to get some Cquartz on the hearse this weekend so hopefully wont be so much of a task!!!
Have you machine polished any of your vehicles? Our new hearse's paint is that soft you finish down with menz 4500 or 3m Blue top and once remove the polish it mar's the paint -.- Even applying wax was marking the paint! It is unbelievably soft. By far the worst vehicle i have detailed to date!


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Great collection and nice build!


----------



## Bluetooner (Feb 28, 2012)

jaxcass said:


> Well i said to them. Either wash with 2BM and pat dry etc.. pre wash.. you know the right way or dont wash it and ill do it myself =) Managed to get some Cquartz on the hearse this weekend so hopefully wont be so much of a task!!!
> Have you machine polished any of your vehicles? Our new hearse's paint is that soft you finish down with menz 4500 or 3m Blue top and once remove the polish it mar's the paint -.- Even applying wax was marking the paint! It is unbelievably soft. By far the worst vehicle i have detailed to date!


I have machined the 2 hearses before and found that the coachbuilt panels had no clearcoat on them the problem being that they receive so much washing that a few months down the line no matter how careful you are when washing and drying they are collecting a lot of defects again:wall:


----------



## Bluetooner (Feb 28, 2012)

jaxcass said:


> Well i said to them. Either wash with 2BM and pat dry etc.. pre wash.. you know the right way or dont wash it and ill do it myself =) Managed to get some Cquartz on the hearse this weekend so hopefully wont be so much of a task!!!
> Have you machine polished any of your vehicles? Our new hearse's paint is that soft you finish down with menz 4500 or 3m Blue top and once remove the polish it mar's the paint -.- Even applying wax was marking the paint! It is unbelievably soft. By far the worst vehicle i have detailed to date!


Here is 4 of our fleet


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great collection mate. Lovely dogs too, are they Irish staffs? Nice and tall! I'm a fellow bully owner :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow :speechles


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Bluetooner said:


> I have machined the 2 hearses before and found that the coachbuilt panels had no clearcoat on them the problem being that they receive so much washing that a few months down the line no matter how careful you are when washing and drying they are collecting a lot of defects again:wall:


Yes indeed. No matter how hard you try it is just impossible.. SOul destroying!! Nice fleet.. Is it Co-Op Funeral care you work for??


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Bluetooner said:


> Here is 4 of our fleet


Nice fleet



636 said:


> Great collection mate. Lovely dogs too, are they Irish staffs? Nice and tall! I'm a fellow bully owner :thumb:


They are indeed!! Often mistaken for American pitbulls especially the white one. Although if blood lines are followed they were indeed all the same once upon a time.. Staffs / irish / American. And it is a shame they all get bad names. As they can be lovely dogs. its never the dogs fault always the owners. If you bring them up right:thumb: We have 5 kids. and they are great with them. Dont get me wrong the dogs are never with the kids by themselves as they are animals and shouldnt ever be trusted alone with young children. But i would never put them in the position that they are alone with them. becuase we all no how kids like to pull tails and bite etc. Protect both partys! lol


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

jaxcass said:


> Nice fleet
> 
> They are indeed!! Often mistaken for American pitbulls especially the white one. Although if blood lines are followed they were indeed all the same once upon a time.. Staffs / irish / American. And it is a shame they all get bad names. As they can be lovely dogs. its never the dogs fault always the owners. If you bring them up right:thumb: We have 5 kids. and they are great with them. Dont get me wrong the dogs are never with the kids by themselves as they are animals and shouldnt ever be trusted alone with young children. But i would never put them in the position that they are alone with them. becuase we all no how kids like to pull tails and bite etc. Protect both partys! lol


They are stunning, I can imagine they are mistaken for pits a lot to the untrained eye! And I agree so so much it's so nice having someone else who knows these dogs are not vicious or dangerous unless trained to be. My english bully loves curling up with my little nieces.

Sorry I know this is a car detailing forum! Fellow bully owners will understand :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bluetooner said:


> Here is 4 of our fleet


I wouldn't want to be seen dead In them :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bluetooner (Feb 28, 2012)

jaxcass said:


> Yes indeed. No matter how hard you try it is just impossible.. SOul destroying!! Nice fleet.. Is it Co-Op Funeral care you work for??


No, its my uncles business, Robert Mackie funeral director, have worked for him since 1985 apart from a 6 Year spell as a trawlerman

























Cleaning the boat down at the end of a 10 day trip was my introduction into detailing


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

I feel sick looking at them pics


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Are you illegally parked in a disabled bay there?


----------

